
LaterLoop Joins The Pile of Bookmarking Apps With Google’s Blessing - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/30/laterloop-joins-the-pile-of-bookmarking-apps-with-googles-blessing/
======
briansmith
It can't use TLS so if you use its account facility (instead of Google
Accounts), your passwords are sent in the clear. That is one of the big
problems with Google AppEngine.

